

7 Reasons No One Likes Your Ideas - skmurphy
http://thepeoplebrand.com/blog/2008/01/04/7-reasons-no-one-likes-your-ideas/

======
mixmax
Ideas are nothing - execution is everything.

~~~
amichail
I disagree. Scientific experimentation is everything.

Putting significant effort into execution of a bad idea is a complete waste of
time.

~~~
mixmax
Depends on what you are after.

Very few scientists are rich, and very few businessmen are good at science.

But if the goal is to make money I would pick good execution over a good idea
any day. Just look at myspace ;-)

~~~
imsteve
Myspace had a very good idea. This is obvious because it had a million copycat
sites that were pure knockoffs but still became incredibly rich.

~~~
mixmax
Well tripod did more or less the same 5 years earlier, and had a million
copycat sites. What exactly was the great idea that myspace had?

If you read up on myspace history and how they came to dominate the market it
is quite obvious that it was by pushing their product relentlessly - not by
innovating or having excellent ideas.

~~~
imsteve
Its a good idea because with most other ideas you would have to work much
harder to reach the same level of success.

~~~
mixmax
Well that's the most cunning and insightful comment I have read in quite a
while.

"because if they had done something else they would have to work harder..."

I give up. I concede. I appraise your superior intellect. I will never be able
to give a due answer to that amazing argument.

~~~
imsteve
fucking think.

------
imsteve
because they're SOBER.

